# Little known benefit for older Veterans



## squatting dog (Jul 31, 2018)

As we age, this benefit could help some vets.  

https://www.benefits.va.gov/pension/aid_attendance_housebound.asp


----------



## IKE (Jul 31, 2018)

Good info......thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldal (Aug 2, 2018)

Good to know, I'm retired military but not on VA pension so am not eligible. I wish I was as I meet all other criteria.


----------

